# New to surf fishing in cape may area



## RyanMacLeod

I have lived in Cape May County my whole life and I have to admit that I only have been going fresh water fishing. I have been on the charter boats in the area but I would like to get some Info on hot spots, types of baits to use, whats biting, etc... I just started this new hobby and i need all the tips and tricks i can get. Can someone help me out, please


----------



## eba1225

RyanMacLeod, 

Ryan welcome aboard the board,

I grew up in the SJ area and too have been a fresh water fisherman with the occasional jaunt out onto the Delaware Bay in a party boat. My latest jaunt has been a tuna excursion offshore for some real fun, looking to more this year.

If you look over to the left side you will see a link to current hotspots seperated by state. In addition I have heard that the area where the Maurice river dumps into the Great Bay is usually good during the spring time of year for stripers. See link:
http://www.scottsbt.com/fishing/stripers/springrun.htm 

For some good information but directed to the deleware beaches look here:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=4&t=001578 

the inforation on bait and rigs should be similiar but the locations would not apply for Jersey.


----------



## davehunt

RyanMacLeod,

I'm still very much a novice, here are some of the resources I like to refer to.

Check out the "How-to" link on the left as well as the Hot Spots.

Another good surfishing site I like to visit is www.stripersurf.com. Lots of good instruction.

I also recommend "The Compleat Surfcaster" by C. Boyd Pfeiffer. I picked up this book when I first started about 9 years ago. Great info on some basic knots, bait, reel care. etc.

Also, I remember reading an artickle a while ago about applying freshwater tactics to saltwater fishing. The basic Idea was do what you know, just adjust it by using saltwater lures and baits.

Tight Lines.


----------



## RyanMacLeod

thanks guys for the info...keep me posted on new things you find out. Is it better to fish at night or in the day time...and is low tide better then high tide or vice versa????


----------



## Sandhog

RyanMacLeod
Hi Ryan it's been awhile since I posted here. Just getting over back surgery, will start rehab soon. Now to the point by the fall I hope to be back to normal?, anyway I've got my buggy permit for CISP so mabye if you would like we could hook up sometime. I live over in Courthouse. 
Sandhog


----------

